# My 4 Months here in GBATemp.



## SavageWaffle (Apr 2, 2008)

So, 4 months ago, I was told by a friend, somthing called an "R4" for the DS. Surprisingly many DS/DSL owners had a R4. So i googled the R4. I found a list of sites, the first link that just popped up into me was the link to Gameyeeeah. I clicked it, then i wanted to learn more about what it was. So I went back to Google Homepage, and I looked up "R4 Review". Not a whole lot of links came. But the 1st one i saw was a GBATemp Review for the R4. The first few days, i was reading and how the R4 worked. So after i bought it, i had to wait 2 weeks. Since i did the cheapest method possible. I didn't care for it though. So in between the long period of wait, it felt more like a month too me. I remembered the R4 Review, i quickly went to www.GBATemp.net. GBATemp was a huge NDS Discussions Center. I was amazed how there was so much NDS owners there was in GBATemp. I quickly signed up. I don't actually remember when i signed up(Time, Date.) But, i today found out its my 4 month here in GBATemp. I may have not been as helpful or participating as others in the GBATemp Community, but i did try to do as the best as i can. My goals of GBATemp was to help ours in the R4 section. Since i got alot of help from GBATemp reviews, i decided to share my knowledge of other things i knew. 

If you dont want to read the post, fine but the whole point i want to say(and made this topic) is to say, how great and Wonderful GBATemp is.

And to the C|Net Prank/April Fools Prank:
Wasn't that appropriate. I knew some people who quit GBATemp community because of the site being bought from C|Net.  I know how its suppose to be funny, but many people has been pissed at this. People say "it was obvious it was fake" but i knew once in a while, you doubted that.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2008)

I disagree with it being inappropriate. Professional magazines run fake game ads, IGN put up a fake Zelda Movie trailer, some sites pretend they're closing down, etc etc, this is no worse than any of that. This prank wasn't hurtful or spiteful or any such thing. So we faked a buyout, so what? It's up to you how you chose to interpret it. It's not as if we told you you were dying of terminal cancer, or mocked your weight (sorry in advance if you have weight issues or cancer, these are just generalizations)... we merely put up a fake banner for a day or two. My point being that GBAtemp didn't do anything that any other website/medium hasn't done before and gotten no guff for.

You know what? If anything I think we staff members should be offended. How could you people ever think we'd actually sell out? The fact that you believed it is more hurtful as it shows how little faith you have in us. But you know what? I don't mind, because it was a joke, and jokes get funny reactions. Big sites do jokes, why can't we?

Oops, forgot to mention, glad you like GBAtemp, and glad to have ya' here!


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 2, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> People say "it was obvious it was fake" but i knew once in a while, you doubted that.


Why yes I too can read thousands of minds over the internet.
I know what you're thinking and the answer is yes.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 2, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> And to the C|Net Prank/April Fools Prank:
> Wasn't that appropriate. I knew some people who quit GBATemp community because of the site being bought from C|Net.  I know how its suppose to be funny, but many people has been pissed at this. People say "it was obvious it was fake" but i knew once in a while, you doubted that.



Anybody who would leave the site over such a joke clearly doesn't have any sense of humor and I'm glad to see them go.


----------



## martin88 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree. The attempt at the joke was just lame, pathetic, and isn't funny. Makes this site looks unprofessional.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 2, 2008)

spokenrope said:
			
		

> SavageWaffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree with this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the joke was pretty obvious.. look at the date! Look at the CNet website! There's nothing about it there! And also, why would CNet want to buy a site dedicated to ROMs and Homebrew!? Doesn't make any sense.. 

Well, GBATemp sure is a wonderful place


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 2, 2008)

If there's one day we should all just relax and stop taking things seriously, it is April Fools. The joke was pulled off nicely, I saw that in the beginning and I told myself to play along. One thing that annoyed me though, is when I start seeing those bunch of smart-asses trying so hard to prove it a joke, I mean, what is the point? just have fun and it will get sorted out in a day or two.



			
				spokenrope said:
			
		

> Anybody who would leave the site over such a joke clearly doesn't have any sense of humor and I'm glad to see them go.


Agreed.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 2, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> Makes this site looks unprofessional.



lol at the irony.
as a part of the joke, they pulled out testing to make it look more professional.


----------



## 11gardir (Apr 2, 2008)

Someone should suggest something better to them for next year. Who actually seriously fell for it?


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I disagree with it being inappropriate. Professional magazines run fake game ads, IGN put up a fake Zelda Movie trailer, some sites pretend they're closing down, etc etc, this is no worse than any of that. This prank wasn't hurtful or spiteful or any such thing. So we faked a buyout, so what? It's up to you how you chose to interpret it. It's not as if we told you you were dying of terminal cancer, or mocked your weight (sorry in advance if you have weight issues or cancer, these are just generalizations)... we merely put up a fake banner for a day or two. My point being that GBAtemp didn't do anything that any other website/medium hasn't done before and gotten no guff for.
> 
> You know what? If anything I think we staff members should be offended. How could you people ever think we'd actually sell out? The fact that you believed it is more hurtful as it shows how little faith you have in us. But you know what? I don't mind, because it was a joke, and jokes get funny reactions. Big sites do jokes, why can't we?
> 
> Oops, forgot to mention, glad you like GBAtemp, and glad to have ya' here!




Well i know, but i know alot of please who left GBATemp. I do love GBATemp, and did care when C|Net was bought. Or even if it was a joke, i took it seriously. Since i thought it was possible for C|Net to sue GBATemp, unless they worked somthing out. I wasn't saying GBATemp wasn't a better place because of that.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 4, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> spokenrope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The date was March 31st. So it wasn't April Fools Day. There had been rumors spread around (by the mod staff no less) that this buyout would happen , and be taking effect in April.  The only thing left was a related post on the cnet network, but hey some companies like to do these things quietly. it was very believable and I didn't see much humor in it.


----------



## Opium (Apr 4, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh for gods sake not this argument again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bail out!


----------



## JPH (Apr 4, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> The date was March 31st. So it wasn't April Fools Day. There had been rumors spread around (by the mod staff no less) that this buyout would happen , and be taking effect in April.  The only thing left was a related post on the cnet network, but hey some companies like to do these things quietly. it was very believable and I didn't see much humor in it.




Just because it's not April Fools where you are in the world, doesn't mean it isn't April Fools in another place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's Friday morning right now in China. Still Thursday evening for me.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 4, 2008)

I thought it was the best prank we have ever done and to see the news reports about it on many other sites was also funny.
Elaborate, indeed, and to top it in the future will be pretty tough.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 4, 2008)

Can you guys prove the date and time at the location of the servers when the prank went down?

Or maybe you guys were just trying to april fool Pacific Islander GBAtempers?


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 4, 2008)

i fell for it wheni noticed that fucking cnet bar on the top of my page. well done tempers!


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 4, 2008)

I didn't fall for it and then I kinda figured it out through Acegunman which made me even sure.
It was damn good and very elaborate though.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, only for months and over 500 posts.


----------



## theman69 (Apr 4, 2008)

for months ftw ^^


----------

